# Locating fuse for head unit



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

I think the fuse for the head unit has gone on my AT Scout (2013). Anyone know where it's located to check it out?


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

If its an x250 the fuse box is behind the 2 screws that are by your right knee. not sure which fuse it is mind you :?


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Probably an Autotrail fuse added when building if it has satnav / dvd / tv set up. All AT fuses are in the Sargent PSU and the EM40 interface to Fiat behind drivers seat.


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

head unit won't work if sargent psu black switch is off


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Alot of head units have their fuse in the back of them and not in the vehicle especially if it's an aftermarket one


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks all. Will investigate when next with vehicle on Thursday


----------

